

LinkedIn To Launch Its Own Ad Network - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/14/linkedin-to-launch-its-own-ad-network/

======
fallentimes
I was just joking last night how a startup or business "launching it's own ad
network" has become the new "launching, becoming or integrating a social
network."

Not sure what happens if a social network launches its own ad network.
Apocalypse? Dead pool?

~~~
axod
I think it's a good strategy. The existing ad networks are pretty restrictive
and not particularly innovative.

Worked pretty well for stumbleupon.

~~~
fallentimes
I hope so. I'm sick of seeing features act as leading indicators.

------
netcan
Search advertising works. It brings in more then is needed to fund great
search long term with plenty of R&D, innovation, free services & free food.

But advertising online is far from solved. It's still not clear what sort of
sites/apps can be funded by advertising & what types can't. Experimentation
here is vital. We need advertising models that fund the rest of the web. Or at
least the part that is ultimately going to be funded that way.

Search ads do a good job of matching ads to what you are doing (Looking for
stuff about X, here's an ad for X). Maybe something can be built on matching
ads to _who_ you are.

------
kennyroo
There's an opportunity here for someone to create a system that dynamically
optimizes ad revenue for content providers by weighing potential revenue from
various ad networks based on content, context, and user profiles.

TV networks like ABC don't accept ads from just one agency media buyer. Why
should web sites commit to a single Internet ad network?

------
jasonlbaptiste
Well, it makes sense if the people/information they can target. It'll work
well for B2B ads without a doubt.

~~~
iuguy
To be honest it may even be useful.

If you're a founder occupying the retail insurance space and you're getting
ads served about retail insurance opportunities then it's obviously no good.

If you're a founder occupying the retail insurance space and you're getting
ads served about support for retail insurers then it's a hell of a lot better
than the crap you get on google.

